# 1 Year Anniversary



## elimescube (Apr 1, 2009)

My girlfriend Rebecca Ladds and I have been dating since April 1st, 2008. I am so happy with her. She is smart, beautiful, funny, very artistically talented and she loves and respects my foremost hobby, speedcubing. I make this post envisioning many more happy years together.

Happy 1st Anniversary, Rebecca! 

<3 <3 <3






Last year some time.





Prom, last year some time.





More recently, at the Toronto Open Winter 2009.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 1, 2009)

yall look so nice together 

when you asked her out, did she think you were kidding?


----------



## Kian (Apr 1, 2009)

congratulations! any girl that you can take with you to a cube tourney is a keeper.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol, exactly my thoughts. XD
(The second part. And the first.)


----------



## andatude (Apr 1, 2009)

woah a love heart on the v cube 7!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 2, 2009)

thats awesome,
i remember my 1 year anniversary with my last girlfriend, both "in love" and happy as ever.
...8 months later she cheated on me and broke my heart.


good luck!


----------



## elimescube (Apr 2, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> thats awesome,
> i remember my 1 year anniversary with my last girlfriend, both "in love" and happy as ever.
> ...8 months later she cheated on me and broke my heart.
> 
> ...



Woah! That really sucks, Alex... I'm sorry to hear that...


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done. She's nice for a white girl


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2009)

This isn't an April Fools, is it?


----------



## Crystl (Apr 2, 2009)

you look so very nice together. Me and my girlfriend is more than 1,5 years and as you, she respects my speedscubing


----------



## elimescube (Apr 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> This isn't an April Fools, is it?



No it's not, and it wasn't a year ago either. That would be a pretty lame April Fools... Nothing like a fake 9x9x9...


----------

